# What Do You Eat When.....?



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 3, 2020)

You really don't know what you feel like having?  I have this problem often.  It doesn't help that I hate to cook.  Do you have a "go to" meal when that happens? Does it happen often?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 3, 2020)

These days it might be a bowl of oatmeal or cheerios with a splash of almond milk, a dish of canned stewed tomatoes or frozen microwave mixed vegetables, toast with a slice of melted cheese, a PB&J sandwich.

It happens more frequently than I care to admit.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 3, 2020)

My default dinner seems to be a cheeseburger, french fries & onion rings.  I feel I should be embarrassed about this.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 3, 2020)

I usually hope to find some leftovers.  
Therefore, I try to have some available, for those very often times of confusion over what to eat.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 3, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> You really don't know what you feel like having? I have this problem often. It doesn't help that I hate to cook. Do you have a "go to" meal when that happens? Does it happen often?


If I'm hungry but on the move.....a banana 
It's quick and filling

Otherwise, I wait 'til the cook hollers* 'LUNCH'*


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Feb 3, 2020)

Black beans n rice, rice pilaf n shrimp, peanut butter sandwich. Sometimes just a baked potato, I hate to cook for myself! I have a terrible diet!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 3, 2020)

Sometimes a hard-boiled egg...


----------



## CarolfromTX (Feb 4, 2020)

One of those packages of cheap-o ramen noodles. This is also my go-to when I'm sick. A bowl of salty goodness with negligible nutrient value. LOL! Fortunately it doesn't happen often, as there's usually some leftover that we can defrost and reheat.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2020)

If I'm hungry NOW..but can't be bothered to cook but I'm hungry and need something straight away .. I either eat a banana or a handful of dried dates, ..or I break an egg into a cup, cover it and cook on high in the micro for 20 seconds and have a sandwich...

if I want something more substantial , but can't think _what _to cook then, I'll usually take a ready meal  out of the freezer,  and just shove it in the oven...or I'll reheat something  easy that I've home-cooked like soup... .._ or_ I'll make a jacket potato and fill it with either, grated cheese, or baked beans, or tuna and mayo... or I'll make cheese on toast, or baked beans or canned spaghetti  on toast topped with grated cheese


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2020)

Toasted Italian bread with some butter or cream cheese, if I have any.
French toast
Water packed tuna, drained, mixed w/ drained black beans, olive oil & vinegar
Tomato sandwich w/ mayo, salt & pepper


----------



## Ronni (Feb 4, 2020)

If I’m actually hungry but on the go, I’ll eat a handful or two of nuts..almonds, peanuts, sometimes cashews, or a low carb meal replacement bar.

If it’s an actual meal time and I don’t know what to eat, it’s either because Im not hungry enough or I’m bored with food. That happens a lot ...I just get bored with my typical food choices and want something different. At those times I’ll eat some ethnic dish...curry or megrop or tiki masala or pad Thai are frequent go-tos.


----------



## Lee (Feb 4, 2020)

Junk food.....it's ALWAYS on hand.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 4, 2020)

This happens most lunch times - simply no idea what to have.  My fallback lunch would be a jacket potato with prawns or Tuna and mayo.


----------



## charry (Feb 4, 2020)

I Have soup....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 4, 2020)

Soup for me too....preferably tomato bisque....when those hunger pangs hit, I reach for the unsalted crackers first....


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 4, 2020)

That doesn't happen to often but when it does I make scrambled eggs,soup or oatmeal.


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 4, 2020)

A dolma wrap, in lavash, with hummus, lettuce, onions and tomatoes. Maybe some veggie chips, on the side.


----------



## twinkles (Feb 4, 2020)

ramen soup


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 5, 2020)

Pepper said:


> My default dinner seems to be a cheeseburger, french fries & onion rings.  I feel I should be embarrassed about this.


I don't know why you feel you should be embarrassed.  LOL  My question is, do you make this yourself, have them in the freezer as heat and eat meals or get it from a fast food place?


----------



## Pepper (Feb 5, 2020)

The french fries & onion rings are frozen (Nathan's), but the cheeseburger I do all by myself!☺


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 5, 2020)

When I’ve waited too long to get something to eat and I’m starving? Anything that’s not nailed down, LOL!


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 5, 2020)

Scrambled eggs.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2020)

@OneEyedDiva 
I hope that something in our lists appealed to you, 
and that you have gotten yourself that, or something else,  to eat by now!


----------



## IrisSenior (Feb 10, 2020)

Can't go wrong with a piece of toast.
Slice fresh tomato and add feta cheese and microwave for 30 sec.
Bowl of shredded wheat with bran and handful of blueberries.
Of course, you need to have all the above on hand.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 10, 2020)

*Lately it has been tuna sandwiches. Not sure why.  It is low on my list of comfort foods, but I do like them sometimes.  

Even though I try not to rely on them too often, I often buy a few of the Stoffers frozen entrees when they are on sale (this week 4/$10) for a go to, quick meal, when I do not feel like fussing, like if I have had a busy day and do not want to cook.  I will probably go out before the end of the week to buy a few more.  I will then have enough to last me through winter and into spring.  *


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 12, 2020)

Kaila said:


> @OneEyedDiva
> I hope that something in our lists appealed to you,
> and that you have gotten yourself that, or something else,  to eat by now!


Oh yeah Kaila...I've eatend several times since these very interesting replies.  LOL  It's interesting you mentioned hard boiled egg. It's always good to have one or two ready.  I boiled three this week. Twice I put sliced egg in my broccoli salads.  I may make egg salad to take with me for breakfast at the senior center tomorrow.  My go to this week has been Golden potato pancakes with organic applesauce, Stauffers animal crackers and homemade trail mix.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2020)

I am so relieved to see that you have eaten,  @OneEyedDiva


----------



## Nautilus (Feb 12, 2020)

Eggs over easy and bacon...or sausage, or scrapple, or ham. The important thing is eggs.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 12, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I am so relieved to see that you have eaten,  @OneEyedDiva


Aaaaahahahahahahhahahaha!


----------



## GoGlo (Feb 19, 2020)

Wow. Had thought maybe it was just me being like this. Choices depend on circumstance. I get tried of cooking and having to decide what to eat. Dinner wise tacos or some Mexican related food..or breakfast foods.
My hubby has no problem eating a dang sammich everyday for lunch. I on the other hand like variety. Leftovers or egg roles...
Pizza... Just something besides sandwich.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 19, 2020)

I love to cook, plus I usually decide in advance what I'm going to have, but if I'm short on time and/or want "comfort food," a go-to favorite is baked spaghetti-  I usually keep a couple of servings in the freezer, so all I need to do is reheat in oven.


----------



## tortiecat (Feb 19, 2020)

At lunch time it is a can of mushroom soup; at supper time it is homemade
mac' and cheese.


----------



## Llynn (Feb 19, 2020)

Poached egg on toast is quick and easy. Another is a burger patty fried up with mushrooms.


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 19, 2020)

Cheerios, peanut butter, crunchy of course


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 21, 2020)

when I don't feel like having dinner,I'll make  a salad with an english muffin or piece of toast


----------



## gennie (Feb 21, 2020)

I keep a few frozen entrees on hand, usually Stouffers or Marie Callendar or do something with eggs. If I'm lucky, there will be some frozen home made soup in the freezer


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 21, 2020)

I’ll make an English muffin pizza or a cheese toast.....


----------



## Ladybj (Feb 21, 2020)

It doesn't happen too often... maybe one night a week but I have frozen shrimp on hand.. I make a make a shrimp salad or I make a special sauce for my shrimp.  I also have Sushi..not raw but cooked. You may can also cook up your favorite dish and freeze it.  When you are in a crunch, take it out, heat it up and ENJOY!!!  I keep frozen scallops on hand also. When hubby hang out with his buddies one night a week, I do not cook dinner but I always have something on hand.


----------



## debodun (Feb 22, 2020)

I open the fridge and whatever falls out, I cook.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 24, 2020)

Peanut butter and honey sandwich with a cold glass of milk.  Sometimes I will make a grilled cheese sandwich and tomato soup.  Lean Cuisine works too.  I only like the spaghetti and meatball ones.  Put a couple of pieces of garlic toast on the Foreman grill and it works for me!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 24, 2020)

terry123 said:


> Peanut butter and honey sandwich with a cold glass of milk.  Sometimes I will make a grilled cheese sandwich and tomato soup.  Lean Cuisine works too.  I only like the spaghetti and meatball ones.  Put a couple of pieces of garlic toast on the Foreman grill and it works for me!


Grilled cheese and tomato soup...classic!  Someone on another forum said that was her go to food also.


----------

